# Recent exotic catches out of Apalachicola



## d-a (Jun 10, 2014)

A few members on here fished out of Apalachicola Fl with me over Memorial Day weekend and caught the first Northern Fl Mutton I've seen or heard of.





Went out with my Father and two of his friends to get some of the endangered red snappers last weekend and caught a lion fish on a jig. Another First for me. 





d-a


----------



## kc65 (Jun 10, 2014)

those lionfish taste pretty darn good....


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 10, 2014)

kc65 said:


> those lionfish taste pretty darn good....



Them mutton snapper ain't nothing to turn your nose up at either.......


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice mutton  DA. I've heard the lion fish are thick in the panhandle. I guess the colder water isn't bothering them much.


----------



## andyparm (Jun 18, 2014)

Lionfish are everywhere on the live bottom reefs off the Georgia coast. They're as abundant as black seabass on some of our numbers and have no predators that I know of in our waters. Having said that we've never actually caught any which is surprising. We see them on our dives. I have heard they are quite tasty...


----------



## d-a (Jun 18, 2014)

pottydoc said:


> Nice mutton  DA. I've heard the lion fish are thick in the panhandle. I guess the colder water isn't bothering them much.



I didn't catch the mutton, a guest on my boat did. Caught it with a jig too. Of course that's all we use is jigs. 

The lion fish was caught on a jig as well. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 18, 2014)

d-a said:


> I didn't catch the mutton, a guest on my boat did. Caught it with a jig too. Of course that's all we use is jigs.
> 
> The lion fish was caught on a jig as well.
> 
> d-a



Jigs are the only way to go, who wants smelly bait on their boat anyhow? You gonna be down during the 4th?


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 21, 2014)

andyparm said:


> Lionfish are everywhere on the live bottom reefs off the Georgia coast. They're as abundant as black seabass on some of our numbers and have no predators that I know of in our waters. Having said that we've never actually caught any which is surprising. We see them on our dives. I have heard they are quite tasty...



They do eat good but are a very serious problem. They have huge appetites and are wiping out small native species. Shoot every one you see when diving! They are actually having contests in South Florida for them just to get people to specifically hunt for them. Think feral hogs of the reef.


----------



## d-a (Jun 22, 2014)

Killed another jig caught lion fish this weekend from a different location. 

d-a


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 26, 2014)

Dang, never heard of a mutton being N of the MG.  That's a good mutton too.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 26, 2014)

d-a said:


> Killed another jig caught lion fish this weekend from a different location.
> 
> d-a



Where were you fishing Doug?  How did yall do?


----------



## d-a (Jun 26, 2014)

Out of apalachicola. We did ok. Was a tough day of fishing but we had fun. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 27, 2014)

d-a said:


> Out of apalachicola. We did ok. Was a tough day of fishing but we had fun.
> 
> d-a



Pray do tell.....how ok did you do? Did yall fish the ledge or past it?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lion fish is pretty good eatin'. Snip off all the fins with some kitchen shears, and then filet them out. Taste and consistency like grouper.


----------



## d-a (Jun 27, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Pray do tell.....how ok did you do? Did yall fish the ledge or past it?



We put 200 miles in, mostly running away from storms. We fished the ledge in several locations. Lots of red grouper and scamp. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 27, 2014)

d-a said:


> We put 200 miles in, mostly running away from storms. We fished the ledge in several locations. Lots of red grouper and scamp.
> 
> d-a



Will be fishing out of Mexico Beach this weekend with some bait soakers.....I will be the odd man out jigging.......Oh, by the way I ordered the B604 and the B633, going to put the OJ1500 on the 633 and the blue L50 on the 604....won't have them by the 4th though.  That way I can play with some 50g or so jigs...ordered a mess from Plat. Can't wait to get out in your stomping grounds with those rigs at some point in time this summer...or fall for that matter.


----------



## Headsortails (Jun 27, 2014)

Watch those spines guys. If you a allergic to the venom you could wind up in a world of hurt and probably the hospital. If you are not allergic, it will take more than Advil to dull the pain.


----------



## d-a (Jun 27, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> Watch those spines guys. If you a allergic to the venom you could wind up in a world of hurt and probably the hospital. If you are not allergic, it will take more than Advil to dull the pain.



Keeping them is not worth the risk when you 30+ miles offshore and several hours away from medical facilities. 

d-a


----------



## Boondocks (Jun 27, 2014)

You got that right! It is a lot better eating in that water.


----------

